# Wanted Plow Truck, Loader and Bobcat Operators in CT



## Marbleman

Expanding company Looking for qualified drivers to operate equipment in central Ct. Must be willing to take a drug test, have a clean record, and be hard working. Person must have great work ethic and be able to work long hour. Pay commensurate with experience and ability.


----------



## WingPlow

how big of a truck ??

plowing lots or driveways ??


----------



## Marbleman

Plowing Commercial Properties, Must be 3/4ton at least with an 8' blade, v blade or XLS a plus


----------



## WingPlow

ohhhhh.....your looking for someone with equipment


thought you were jusrt looking for a driver


----------



## Marbleman

Sorry it was me who was confused I am looking for both subs and drivers. Our Shop is in Middletown, I need operators for equipment and trucks. One ton trucks - 26000 gvw trucks


----------



## WingPlow

no kidding...gonna be retiring from my job before winter and
might be looking for a seat for the winter


----------



## Marbleman

WingPlow, where are you from? 

How long would it take you to get to middletown in a storm?


----------



## Chrisxl64

Marble- Sent ya a couple PM's.


----------



## Marbleman

Chrisxl64;1486212 said:


> Marble- Sent ya a couple PM's.


Thanks Chris...PM sent


----------



## Z Cut's Lawncare

hey man pm sent.


----------



## Marbleman

Ozzyr333;1492156 said:


> hey man pm sent.


Thanks Ozzy PM sent


----------

